# Need advice on the A/C system.



## maximus93 (Aug 6, 2005)

I got a 1993 Maxima GXE with the VG30E engine. The air conditioner was working fine blowing fairly cool air while driving then suddenly the cool air became warm air. At first I thought it may just need the freon recharged R134a but while looking under the hood I saw a fuse marked A/C next to the battery so I'm not sure if this could be the problem since the air turned warm so suddenly.
Does anyone know what this fuse is for...is it just for the blower motor?
I don't really want to spend $25 to replace it if it is not the problem.
Also what is the average cost to recharge the A/C? 
I have gotten estimates from $50-$175.
Thanks.


----------



## DonaldHays (Jul 22, 2004)

My ac is doing the same just starts to blow warm at times, I turn it off for like 2 mints then back on and eveything else is fine. I havent had a chance to get it checked out yet tho


Donnie H.


----------



## gapboi210 (Jul 25, 2005)

More than likely what is happening is your low pressure switch is kicking in. If the system is low on freon it will disengage the compressor to keep from any damage occuring. Since you said the air was fairly cool that means you are low on freon and that is more than likely what is happening.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

yup.. what he said.

for the cheap fix, you can go to any auto parts store and buy a simple recharge kit for about $10-15 and you can do it yourself... since you're just low on freon, I don't see any need to take it to a shop and have it worked on.


----------



## r1style (Dec 6, 2004)

I had a similar prob too. I took it to the shop and they filled my a/c with another bottle of freon.

UNFORTUNATELY it didn't solve my problem. The a/c will blow cool air when it's not TOO hot outside. Once it get's really hot the a/c will only be cool when I am driving. When I am idle at a red light the cool air will stop. This doesn't happen ALL the time. I'm not sure if the hot weather has an effect on it.

help??


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Check the fan?

Compressor going bad? If the AC compressor is going bad, you're in for an expensive repair...


----------



## gapboi210 (Jul 25, 2005)

sounds like it could be your condenser is bad. If it is only cold when u are driving i.e on the highway then it might be that. I have seen some super cheap on eBay but form what I hear, you get what u pay for.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

could be one of many things.. have an experienced A/C shop repair it. will save you many hassles and headaches in the long run over trying to do it yourself.


----------



## gabesn200sx (Apr 29, 2004)

My girlfriend has a similar problem. She has already replaced the compressor, checked all the lines and everything seems to check out fine. She still hasn't fixed the problem, but it seems like it has something to do with the temperature control. I think that maybe the flap that controls the cool air from the hot air may be malfunctioning. I'm still in the works of repairing it. The compressor runs as normal, but the air is only somewhat cool. Keep me posted and I'll see what I can dig up


----------

